# Lizzy's LIVE birth!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok everyone - the time is getting near! If you've been following me on Facebook, you know how annoyingly excited I am!

Lizzy is due with her first litter on March 23rd -- which means she could have them as early as THIS MONDAY! (oh no, I'm getting excited again!)

I broadcast all of our births LIVE, so make sure to bookmark it! I'll make sure to post an update here when we're live, and then when she starts labor/contractions. If you would like to be e-mailed or texted (usually the fastest) when the action starts, make sure to send me a PM or e-mail me at [email protected]

Please send us good thoughts and prayers! My vet is on stand by, but I'm confident my sweet girl will be a champ 

HillCountry Dachshund's Upcoming Litters (click on Lizzy x Dusty)


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Another litter? How many litters do you breed in any given year?

Hope all goes well, please keep us posted.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like 5 litters are due within the next two months. 

Best of luck with everything. Hope the babies come without a hitch.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know much about breeding dachshunds, but in the poodle world 5 litters in 2 months would be considered very high volume breeding.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Good luck!

That is quite a few litters, but if you breed five to six litters a year, then that's not horrible...I don't see her breeding her females back to back, she seems like she's got a handle on things and like the puppies are going to good homes.

I'm not against people breeding dogs if they find responsible FOREVER homes for all of the puppies in question or keep the ones who don't find homes...It's not like it's a puppy mill or anything, look at her website and you will see how nice those dauchsies have it...I know my dogs would want their own palace!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

High volume breeders are usually less than ideal and don't actually care about the welfare of their animals- breeding stock or their "product"

I believe that Molly cares a ton about her girls and the puppies she produces. I certainly don't consider her a puppymill. Her breeding program is her business though and many people dont see that as a good thing. But the reality of it is, people all over the place exploit their animals for money, who don't care at all. Molly cares...it's been obvious from the first time she joined here. To make a profit on a breeding program it has to be a rather large one, I know from experience that you don't really make that much money off of one litter a year. Again, many people don't see a breeding program as a legit way of making money. It's all a matter of opinion.


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

Caring about your pups and the puppies that are produced still doesn't mean one should breed them. How do we know these are a good example of the breed standard? My apologies if all the breeding stock are currently AKC champions (or have proven themselves in other areas), but one would think that would be noted somewhere on the website? I advocate breeding for the betterment of the breed - not to make a buck.

As mentioned - it's all matter of opinion.

I do hope Lizzy's whelping goes off without a hitch.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, it is A LOT of litters due within the next few months - that's the way these girls' do it, though  They did this last time - all came into heat at once (though then I had only had three litters within 5 weeks). The good news is that that's ALL my litters... Well, Firefly will will have a litter, but that's it. I plan to produce 6 litters in 2011. I have nine girls in my home - no males (I use outside stud service or co-own). Two of them are retired, and one is still a puppy.

I am excited for the upcoming challenge - looking forward to blessing families with their puppies!

CavePaws - you're in Austin, you should come by for a visit - especially when all the cute puppies are here!!! I know they're not your breed but we can chat about raw and you can be a testament to those who live far away that I am indeed not a puppy mill... or something like that


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> Caring about your pups and the puppies that are produced still doesn't mean one should breed them. How do we know these are a good example of the breed standard? My apologies if all the breeding stock are currently AKC champions (or have proven themselves in other areas), but one would think that would be noted somewhere on the website? I advocate breeding for the betterment of the breed - not to make a buck.
> 
> As mentioned - it's all matter of opinion.
> 
> I do hope Lizzy's whelping goes off without a hitch.


If you're familiar with the dachshund breed you can see the stacked pictures of my girls on my site and see that they are not ill-bred dogs. Do they have faults? Of course they do - even champions have faults (some very serious). Yet you can see by each match that I am complimenting the individual dogs. Combined with the health testing... well.. you get it 

Now now, I came here to share the joy - not have to "defend" my program. You have your opinion, that's fantastic. If you're uncomfortable with anything, please PM me or call me or e-mail me - and don't recommend me


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Loki Love said:


> I advocate breeding for the betterment of the breed - not to make a buck.


"Ethical breeders" who breed show dogs use "betterment of the breed" as a marketing gimmick as none of them do anything to actually better the breed. They have their own closed gene pool that represents a very very tiny portion of all the dogs in a particular breed. Heaven forbid they bring any outside dogs into the pool. All their breeding stock is a member of their "elite" group and none of their "fantasitc" genes get out into the world.

Conversely I suspect that it's these "ethical breeders" who created much of the breed specific genetic diseases and problems in each breed. Its not "bettering the breed" when you create these problems.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I do not see anything on the website that shows that these dogs/bitches have been proven in any way (performance or conformation). That is a lot of pets being bred into the world! I am sure you can easily find homes, though, using NextDayPets... 

DM- High volume and puppy mill are not the same. A high volume breeder does not necessarily _not_ care about their puppies, but their decision to breed a relatively high number of puppies within a period of time is quite questionable. A puppy mill certainly is high volume but a high volume breeder is not necessarily a puppy miller.

And RFD, (straying further OT for a second) your argument is not valid because a breeder should always consider health as the most important aspect when deciding to breed or not. Proving a dog through performance or conformation does not mean they are suitable to breed. The combination of proving the dog AND demonstrating health through all possible genetic tests (which, as I am aware hcdoxies *does* actually do) is how GOOD breeders will better the breed. Now, what you describe RFD, does also happen. But these are not good breeders.

I am not saying hcdoxies is a bad breeder, I don't know enough facts. I just know that six litters in one year is too many and is certainly a high volume breeding program. I rest my case and will leave the thread.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's very common for females in a kennel or household to all come into season at the same time. Same thing with women in office building or who live together. Pheromones are powerful substances. 

I think if we want to start discussing the ethics of breeding a new thread should be started.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> It's very common for females in a kennel or household to all come into season at the same time. Same thing with women in office building or who live together. Pheromones are powerful substances.


That's exaactly what I was going to say. 

I have a pup from Molly's last litter born Nov 11, 2010. I believe it was the same thing then that all of her dams went into heat around the same time so she had a few litters on her hands at once. November to March is a good amount of time between litters. She doesn't take on more than she can competently handle. I never would've bought from a breeder, I'm a rescue person - until I met Molly.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

mischiefgrrl, I have started a new thread on the topic of breeding practices: particularly acceptable numbers within a given time frame. I promised I wouldn't continue to dirty up Molly's thread so feel free to post in my new one.

3 litters around Nov. (if this is true) plus 5 by the end of May = 8 litters in less than 12 months time.


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> "Ethical breeders" who breed show dogs use "betterment of the breed" as a marketing gimmick as none of them do anything to actually better the breed. They have their own closed gene pool that represents a very very tiny portion of all the dogs in a particular breed. Heaven forbid they bring any outside dogs into the pool. All their breeding stock is a member of their "elite" group and none of their "fantasitc" genes get out into the world.
> 
> Conversely I suspect that it's these "ethical breeders" who created much of the breed specific genetic diseases and problems in each breed. Its not "bettering the breed" when you create these problems.



It's unfortunate your opinion has become so jaded of those who actually do a breed justice. The ones you've described above hardly fit the criteria of reputable, nor ethical.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

As I stated before, please PM, e-mail or call with questions/concerns and I am happy to discuss things


----------

